

A better service to search Facebook photos: www.phemories.com - antonellis
http://www.phemories.com
Here is a better service to search facebook photos and get a daily reminder with your and your friends&#x27; photos from a year ago.<p>It supports full-text search in albums&#x2F;picture titles and album&#x2F;picture comments.<p>If we see a lot of interest we will be soon adding support for more social photo sites (including Instagram, flickr, google+, dropbox)
======
ppapadim
Great interface!

